# The best "fries" you will ever eat! And healthy to boot!



## Sammyk (Mar 28, 2013)

[FONT=&quot]Better than fries! Cut potatoes almost all the way through, drizzle olive oil, butter, some sea salt, and pepper over top and bake @ 425 for 40 minutes. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I do bake a little longer for out taste.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Endless possibilities to add[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]rosemary[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]garlic[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]bacon and cheese[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The sky is the limit on toppings!
[/FONT]


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome little twist on a baked spud. I will add one more.

Drizzle with some truffle infused oil and S&P to taste!


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks, Sammy! You got liked! I'll fix some of these for Johnna tomorrow. She loves baked potatoes!


----------



## jswordy (Mar 28, 2013)

...and try it with a sweet tater sometime... we slice 'em up into chips and bake 'em then use 'em as snacks during a movie...


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 28, 2013)

I have done sweet potatoes too because they are a big crop here in NC. I use a little cinnamon with a touch of brown sugar during the last few minutes. Be sure to put a piece of foil on the cookie sheet or pan or it makes a mess.
We never ate much in the way of sweet potatoes until we moved south because they were not available all year around like they are here.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 28, 2013)

I love these! They're called Hasselback potatoes. Put a chopstick on either side of the potato when slicing to avoid slicing through. 

Another favorite in my house: crash hot potatoes. 

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2008/06/crash-hot-potatoes/


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 28, 2013)

That looks good! Boatboy 24, I copied the recipe down to try!

Thank you!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 28, 2013)

I use a wooden spoon to either side myself to keep from cutting through. They are good when cut that way, wrapped with bacon and spices and then wrapped in foil to cook. The bacon and spices totally permeate the potato.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 28, 2013)

Bacon = bad for those with high cholesterol and dieters. Actually, potatoes are good for us as long as you use olive oil.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> [FONT=&quot]Better than fries! Cut potatoes almost all the way through, drizzle olive oil, butter, some sea salt, and pepper over top and bake @ 425 for 40 minutes. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I do bake a little longer for out taste.[/FONT]
> 
> ...


 
Sammy these look awesome and I will have to try them. 

Rich you actually sprinkle cheese in the potatoe and wrap the entire potatoe with bacon the wrap in foil and cook, right? This sounds good also!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 28, 2013)

That's right Dan, but like Sammy says it is not for the cholesterol challenged, but everyone needs an indulgence every 10 years or so. I do them plain most of the time, but sometimes when I cook for the family, I need to kick it up a bit (I just make mine plain).


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2013)

These do sound pretty good and you could use turkey bacon instead of real bacon.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 29, 2013)

I am going to give this one a try. Thanks


----------



## soccer0ww (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks! Will try that out tomorrow..


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 29, 2013)

As I got older, I kinda like a plain potato. I will try with olive oil and some herbs





Oh, and some wine. Did I mention wine?


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 29, 2013)

Going to have to try this. Looks and sounds great. Maybe dice up a jalepeno or two, hmmm.


----------



## robie (Mar 29, 2013)

You gals and guys are killing me! It is only 2:45PM on Friday and I can't eat for another 4 hours.

Man! It does look good. With Rosemary!!! 

The wife gives me grief over French fries, as they is about my favorite food group. (Well, at least French fries should be their own food group.)


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 29, 2013)

Oddly, I saw this over on Facebook this afternoon and had been planning on making them for supper tonight. They sound really tasty.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2013)

SO...everyone was going to, did anyone actually make any and how did they turn out? Pictures?


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 31, 2013)

I did make some, mine were sweet potatoes, didn't take any pictures. Ate them very fast. They were very tasty. They took longer to cook.


----------



## Stefani (Mar 31, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> [FONT=&quot]Better than fries! Cut potatoes almost all the way through, drizzle olive oil, butter, some sea salt, and pepper over top and bake @ 425 for 40 minutes.
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I do bake a little longer for out taste.
> [/FONT]
> ...



This looks really good.


----------



## RemysMaster (Apr 7, 2013)

I tried these tonight and they didn't cook properly. Are you supposed to wrap in foil?


----------

